# Toronto Friends



## MonicaLin (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm wondering if there's anyone in the Toronto area who would like to get together for a play date. Echo is 11 months old and his best friend moved a couple of months ago. I've been looking for a new playmate for him but all our friends have small dogs and Echo plays best with med-large dogs. He's a handsome 27" standard. We'd love to have you over or vice versa.


----------



## ososmart (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi there. Delilah has not played with a Poodle yet except for a mini Goldendoodle that can't keep up with her anymore. A month ago we met two of her siblings but they were so busy rough housing that most of the time Delilah just looked on. We live in North Toronto and would love to get together for a play date. Let me know what your schedule is like and lets see if we can meet.


----------



## MonicaLin (Mar 18, 2014)

ososmart said:


> Hi there. Delilah has not played with a Poodle yet except for a mini Goldendoodle that can't keep up with her anymore. A month ago we met two of her siblings but they were so busy rough housing that most of the time Delilah just looked on. We live in North Toronto and would love to get together for a play date. Let me know what your schedule is like and lets see if we can meet.


We'd love to meet! I'll send you a private message and figure out a date. Looking forward.:highfive:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I could be talked into bringing Pearl down for a meet up later this Spring/early summer! I'd love to meet more folks from the forum. It is a two hour drive, but so worth it!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Ugh...I'm in Ottawa but I do have family in Mississauga...We don't often bring Chanter but if I do sometime in the summer I will let you know! yes, the doodles have the desire but not the speed. Even at the age of 4 years, Chanter plays best with young puppies and he can still wear them out.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

I was just visiting in Toronto to help my daughter move and I was blown away by how many dogs one sees just out and about (including 2 beautiful large white standards in full show coat continental clips on Davenport Ave) I saw a few other poodles, tons of pugs, and I lost count of the doodles. Just about every dog I saw was calm and well behaved, maybe it's because they are all out and about in busy public places from a young age and all get well socialized and accustomed to the city life. It seems to be an extremely dog-friendly city.


----------



## ososmart (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello Arreau, it would be a lot of fun to have our Poodles run and play together. I'm just trying to arrange a play date with MonicaLin and once we get together then we could find a suitable place and have you come when it is convenient for you. 
Will keep you posted.


----------



## MonicaLin (Mar 18, 2014)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I could be talked into bringing Pearl down for a meet up later this Spring/early summer! I'd love to meet more folks from the forum. It is a two hour drive, but so worth it!


Arreau, that would be splendid! We'd make it worth the drive. It'd be great fun.


----------



## MonicaLin (Mar 18, 2014)

Siskojan said:


> Just about every dog I saw was calm and well behaved, maybe it's because they are all out and about in busy public places from a young age and all get well socialized and accustomed to the city life. It seems to be an extremely dog-friendly city.


That's exactly it Siskojan. The thing I find about living in a dense urban area is that I feel more of a sense of urgency to get my dog walking well and trained. There's so many people and pets around here all the time. If we lived at the cottage all year, then I'd probably be more easy going. I love that there are so many dogs in our neighborhood.


----------



## MonicaLin (Mar 18, 2014)

RunChanter said:


> Ugh...I'm in Ottawa but I do have family in Mississauga...We don't often bring Chanter but if I do sometime in the summer I will let you know! yes, the doodles have the desire but not the speed. Even at the age of 4 years, Chanter plays best with young puppies and he can still wear them out.


Sounds great RunChanter. Please let us know if you're in town with Chanter!! Btw, Ottawa's a great city. Love the Glebe and the canal.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

MonicaLin: I certainly will let you know!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Beaches and Locket both live in TO and Countryboy not far out. How cool could this turn out to be? There is a huge dog park in the Sunnybrook hospital complex. Not sure if you have to possess a tag from the neighbourhood or what...but might be worth looking into


----------



## ososmart (Jan 2, 2015)

Arreau, what a coincidence. I just e-mailed MonicaLin to say that Sunnybrook would be an ideal place to have our Poodles. There is a huge area at the top end where there are playing fields and a huge track that goes around and people do walk their dogs there. They do have to be on leash but there is also an off leash park at the bottom of the park.
It would be great if others were interested in getting together. Timing would be the thing for people like yourself who'd have to drive in.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi gals, 
Thanks for thinking about me Cheri but I am Sauble Beach, not Toronto. I do want to travel in the direction of your town however, to see the gorgeous Miss Journey with my own two eyes.
Hugs,
Beaches


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Beaches said:


> Hi gals,
> Thanks for thinking about me Cheri but I am Sauble Beach, not Toronto. I do want to travel in the direction of your town however, to see the gorgeous Miss Journey with my own two eyes.
> Hugs,
> Beaches


Sorry! Hey...you are not far from me at all! We are 45 mins south of Owen Sound! We have GOT to make this happen!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

You guys I haven't been around lately due to an illness in my family. BUT Brandon and me are very jealous this sounds like so much fun. We hope you guys put this get together soon and post lots of pictures. Here's my sad boys face when I told him, and he really needs a grooming next week yea.
My mom never let's me get like this. Here's what I really look like.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Sunnybrook Park... this ole Don Mills boy knows it well.


----------



## ososmart (Jan 2, 2015)

MonicaLin and I met up and introduced Echo and Delilah. It was a warm day and with all the excitement we had two very tired Poodles.


----------



## MonicaLin (Mar 18, 2014)

*Get Together All*

Echo and Delilah have been having a great time playing. There's something really wonderful about being with others who share that same love of poodles. It'd be so much fun for all of us to get together. Are there any organizers out there? :adore: I'm fantastic at delegating, not so at organizing. :bashful:

In other news, Echo is going into continental coat this weekend. I can't wait to see what he looks like.


----------



## ososmart (Jan 2, 2015)

I would love it if others could meet up with us. I even mentioned that Sherwood Park in Toronto would be a great meeting place. It is located between Bayview Ave. and Mount Pleasant just South of Lawrence Ave., close to Sunnybrook Park. This is an off leash park but it has paths that you can walk like a trail. Then there is also Sunnybrook Park if it is wide open spaces that we want.
Hope we can get others interested.
Any takers?


----------

